# What is your name? Small Survey



## Pimptress (Jan 28, 2006)

I was about to PM a member and realized I didn't know her name, and that is something I like to know about everyone, because I think it makes things more personalized. This thread could be bookmarked and gone back to for reference! Let's get a little more personal... (Not last names) and tell a little about yourself. We have a lot in common already, I'm ready to make some lifetime friends here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Name: *Nikki*. (given name Nicole) I'm surprised I even have to put it in here because I ordinarily use it as my name on all message boards. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Age: *23* years still young 
Location: *Milwaukee, Wisconsin* area, but grew up in Lancaster County, Pennsylvania. Big change!
Profession: I am a *receptionist in a dental office*. I was a dental assistant but we were having a hard time finding someone who was... well... smart enough... to stay as our receptionist (went through 5 in 1 year!) so I moved to the front. I have business cards! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ethnicity: This probably only counts for Americans because we are mutts, but I am *German*, *Irish*, and *Italian*

A little more about me...
Favorite Vacation Area: Gotta be California or London. Two of my favorite places to go!
How did you get into MAC: I kept reading about it on my message boards
Future Plans: I'm dating the person I am going to marry, for sure, and if it were up to me we'd be engaged and planning our wedding, but since it's up to him I have to wait for it to happen sometime this year... I want it to be a surprise but at the same time, I can't wait! After marriage and once I have a house that I own, I might go back to school here, to get my estheticians degree and possibly use it as a full-time profession or just a side profession for fun while I make babies and do that sort of married life thing.

Post!


----------



## Pimptress (Jan 28, 2006)

Oh, I just saw the thing at the top. But still, it didn't involve people's first names! Maybe it's just me, I have no problem with people knowing my name, and would actually prefer going by my real name on the forum, so I feel less like a visitor and more like a member


----------



## Classic Beauty (Jan 28, 2006)

My real name is Samantha


----------



## Pimptress (Jan 28, 2006)

Hi Samantha! I love that name, it reminds me of my american girl doll Samantha that I loved when I was younger, hehe. Do you go by Sam at all?


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jan 28, 2006)

My real name is Feather. I don't mind anybody knowing either. I usually use it as my screename, but I decided try something different on this forum.


----------



## Classic Beauty (Jan 28, 2006)

I have that doll!  It looks just like me, and her birthday is one day before mine.  I go by Sam and Sammee.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 28, 2006)

my real name is Courtney


----------



## kissmypinkstar (Jan 28, 2006)

My name is Jessica


----------



## Moppit (Jan 28, 2006)

My name is Lisa


----------



## user3 (Jan 28, 2006)

I am lazy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.specktra.net/forum/showth...044#post295044


----------



## melozburngr (Jan 28, 2006)

Hi..My name's Melissa... and I'm a MAC-a-holic..  

Location:  Holland, MI (a somewhat lesser-known suburb(sorta) of Grand Rapids, MI)
I'm the ripe old age of 24... 

and I currently design software for a children's educational publisher, a company called School Zone (we can be found at your local Target, WalMart Sam's Club, Barnes and Noble, Apple store, etc.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  oh! and for you Aussies- we are distributed there, too- through a publisher called Hinkler Books!)   Sorry for the plug- its such a cool job!  lol  (um yeah, I'm a computer nerd)

Ethnicity:  Dutch (how funny that I'm Dutch and I live in Holland. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)  German and Belgian.  I sometimes joke that I'm Italian, too- cuz of my attitude when people mess with my family... lol (yes I know its a stereotype)

Some more about me...

I'm awesome.  that about sums it up.  no, just kidding.   

I'm a total art/crafts nerd.. I do every sort of craft under the sun...including, but not limited to:  Painting, stasined Glass, Sewing, Knitting, woodworking, and the list goes on.. and on.. and on...

I love to bake. Its my stress-reliever.  Helps out after a bad day/week.  

I like make-up (UM, duh.)  

yeah.. thats it.  sorry I talk too much


----------



## peike (Jan 28, 2006)

Evelin, no problem, when people now my name


----------



## lovejam (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm Jennifer. Totally interesting name, huh?


----------



## karen (Jan 28, 2006)

Name: karen

Age: 28

Location: Virginia(usa)

Profession: stay at home mom to my 2 kids... Keith, who is 8 years old, and Camille, who is now 6 months old. 
Before I had Camille, I was a partner at my grandmother's Merle Norman Cosmetics Studio, and had been a makeup artist there for 13 years(full time for the last 3 years). 
Also have been a manager at a music store and a baker, among other things. Went to college for fire science and computer science, but probably won't be using the degrees.

Ethnicity: American; but my blood is Irish, English, Welsh, Cherokee, French, and German. Probably other stuff too, as I'm a true mutt. 


(edited to answer the other questions)


----------



## blondie521985 (Jan 28, 2006)

Hello...I'm Meghann!


----------



## aziajs (Jan 28, 2006)

Azia, pronounced Asia, like the continent.


----------



## Pimptress (Jan 28, 2006)

Great! thanks everyone so far. Feather, that is a name I have never heard before, but it's really pretty as a name! Do you know why your parents gave it to you?


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jan 28, 2006)

Back in 1977...there was some show called the "Feather and Father Gang." My Grandmother liked the show and thought I would like the lady on the show...so she gave me the name. It was some show about a Father and Daughter detective team. Something like that. But, yep that's where it came from. People always ask me..."Is that your real name?" My boyfriends Grandma...she gets my name all confused and calls me leaf. LOL


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Jan 29, 2006)

My name is Misty, and I'm 28. I'm married, without kids, for almost two years now. Professionally, I'm an assistant event planner (that means I'm an event planner who gets paid less, lol) This is my slowest time of year, so I've been online alot lately. 
My ethnicity is Native American, German and Irish (odd combo, huh). As my screen name suggests, I live in central Kentucky. 
Some random things about me, I love gambling and card games, and I'm pretty good at picking horses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . I'm a hardcore democrat, a bookworm, and a news junkie. The news is always on in my house. I love big dogs, Boxers in particular. I have one boxer boy right now, and we are looking to adopt a friend for him soon. 
I discovered MAC in the late 90's, and the obsession snowballed around 2001, when my city finally got a counter. I found specktra when a very nice ebay seller pointed me to the site. I lurked for about 6 months before I finally registered and started posting.


----------



## user2 (Jan 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *'Nessa* 
_I am lazy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
"Hi Lazy!"








I'm Linda.....and I'm going to do that survey sometimes later! (I always thought surveys were Myspace things.....! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Tyester (Jan 29, 2006)

It's Tye with an E....

most people get confused with the -ester.


----------



## aquarius11 (Jan 29, 2006)

Name-Renee
Age-29
Location-Phoenix, Arizona USA 
Profession-Medical Assistant (but on hiatus and I'm currently perfecting my skills as a Domestic Engineer...haha...and lovin' it!!)
Ethnicity-German, Italian, a little French and a little Polish 

I've been married since March of 2001 but have been together with him since 1996.  No kids.  We have 2 adopted cats and a dog.  

Place I'd love to visit-Cyprus (I just feel drawn to this place)
What I love to do besides being a MAC addict-read books and magazines, go hiking, shopping, spoiling my 3 pets, spending time with my hubby and my parents, go to movies, go to ASU and walk around campus, go out to dinner, writing poetry, ceramics, playing Zoo Tycoon on my computer (I love that game!), spending time with my fellow Specktrettes!!


----------



## aziajs (Jan 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IslandGirl77* 
_Back in 1977...there was some show called the "Feather and Father Gang." My Grandmother liked the show and thought I would like the lady on the show...so she gave me the name. It was some show about a Father and Daughter detective team. Something like that. But, yep that's where it came from. People always ask me..."Is that your real name?" My boyfriends Grandma...she gets my name all confused and calls me leaf. LOL_

 
LEAF!!!  LMAO!!!


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jan 29, 2006)

Girl I ain't lieing. My boyfriend said she even called me Leather. LOL Then...my kids names. For some reason people can't those right either. My boyfriends Dad calls my son Amario...my son's name is Amari. He called my daughter Mya...and her name is Nya. I don't know...I didn't think the names were that hard. Oh well. LOL


----------



## I love Brian Kinney (Jan 29, 2006)

Natalia


----------



## aziajs (Jan 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IslandGirl77* 
_Girl I ain't lieing. My boyfriend said she even called me Leather. LOL Then...my kids names. For some reason people can't those right either. My boyfriends Dad calls my son Amario...my son's name is Amari. He called my daughter Mya...and her name is Nya. I don't know...I didn't think the names were that hard. Oh well. LOL_

 
You crack me up!  But you don't have to tell me about names.  I have heard EVERY possible way you can pronouce Azia.  And when I introduce myself people either think I said Angel (which kills me) or when they see my name (although I have introduced myself as "Asia") they call me "Azeeah".  Kills me everytime.

By the way, you seem so cool.  You remind me of a friend of mine so much.  I am going to be sending a friends request through myspace.  It should be coming your way soon.


----------



## Midgard (Jan 29, 2006)

Name: *Diana*
Age: *27* 
Location: *Germany, Bavaria, a little town near Nuremberg*
Profession: *chemical laboratory assistant and I'm in the workers council, too*


----------



## moonrevel (Jan 29, 2006)

Name: Heather Marie.  Marie is technically my middle name, but several years ago I started having everyone call me Heather Marie because, I don't know, I'm weird.
Age: 23, but look about 12.
Location: Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania.  I've lived here my whole life, but probably won't live here all of my life.
Profession: Professional student.  Right now I'm getting my MA in Social and Public Policy Analysis, and next year I will start a Ph.D. program in political theory so I can be a professor and academic when I grow up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ethnicity: My heritage is mostly Italian and German, with a dash of English and French thrown in there somewhere, according to my mother.  

Random stuff:  When I'm not living at school, I like to read, knit, and crochet.  
How I got into MAC?: About six years ago, they opened a MAC counter at my local mall, and I went in and got a makeover and was instantly hooked.  I started wearing makeup in general when I was in middle school and my mother took me to the Clinique counter because I needed makeup for a dance recital.  From then on I was obsessed with department store cosmetics!  I got into more crazy colors when I discovered Urban Decay, which was about ten years ago.


----------



## Pimptress (Jan 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 
_You crack me up!  But you don't have to tell me about names.  I have heard EVERY possible way you can pronouce Azia.  And when I introduce myself people either think I said Angel (which kills me) or when they see my name (although I have introduced myself as "Asia") they call me "Azeeah".  Kills me everytime.

By the way, you seem so cool.  You remind me of a friend of mine so much.  I am going to be sending a friends request through myspace.  It should be coming your way soon._

 
my biggest pet peeve, and i know, it sounds stupid because Nikki is such a common name, right? Well, for some reason, 75% of the time when I answer the phone at work "This is Nikki speaking" I get "Oh Hi Mickey... I have a question regarding ______" 

and then I just either hit my hand on my head and continue the conversation or if I'm feeling ballsy say "Actually my name is Nikki with an N but sure, I can help you"

How many people are named Mickey? Seriously? And girls at that!!! You'd think people would realize i'm saying NIKKI. NIKKI. NIKKI!!!


----------



## aziajs (Jan 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pimptress* 
_my biggest pet peeve, and i know, it sounds stupid because Nikki is such a common name, right? Well, for some reason, 75% of the time when I answer the phone at work "This is Nikki speaking" I get "Oh Hi Mickey... I have a question regarding ______" 

and then I just either hit my hand on my head and continue the conversation or if I'm feeling ballsy say "Actually my name is Nikki with an N but sure, I can help you"

How many people are named Mickey? Seriously? And girls at that!!! You'd think people would realize i'm saying NIKKI. NIKKI. NIKKI!!!_

 
LOL!!


----------



## Padmita (Jan 29, 2006)

Name: Silja Maren
Age: 24
Location: Krefeld, Germany
Profession: Currently studying Latin American Studies and hoping to get my master degree in summer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... but this means another 6 months for exam preparation until I'm finished  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !


----------



## Grace (Jan 29, 2006)

Name: Grace and that's always my name on any message board
Age: 22 
Location: Minneapolis, Minnesota but originally from Sacramento, California (miss it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Profession: I am a "Senior Communications Consultant" at Sprint PCS which is jargon for a sales rep. Looking at being promoted to Assistant Manager or get out of the business all together 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ethnicity: American with German, French Canadian, and lot of other roots all mixed together.

The randoms:
Currently very hapilly married to a wonderful husband of 1 year with no kids. I'm very close to my 12 year old brother so I visit him at least weekly, whenever I can. I always tease my hubby that we should move to that city so he can always be over. Currently looking at getting house. I always secretly wish I could be artistic but I don't have an artistic bone in my body. I wish I was good at drawing, painting, etc. I want to get into scrapbooking and have bought supplies but haven't really sat down to do it but I will very soon.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jan 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pimptress* 
_my biggest pet peeve, and i know, it sounds stupid because Nikki is such a common name, right? Well, for some reason, 75% of the time when I answer the phone at work "This is Nikki speaking" I get "Oh Hi Mickey... I have a question regarding ______" 

and then I just either hit my hand on my head and continue the conversation or if I'm feeling ballsy say "Actually my name is Nikki with an N but sure, I can help you"

How many people are named Mickey? Seriously? And girls at that!!! You'd think people would realize i'm saying NIKKI. NIKKI. NIKKI!!!_

 

Ha ha! I have a Aunt named Mickey! But, seriously people are retarded! People don't listen. I been called Heather, Feathers, Leaf(more than just my man's Grandma),and everything else that ain't my name.


----------



## joytheobscure (Jan 29, 2006)

Name: Joy - wasn't that nice of my parents- **can you hear my sarcasm**
Age: 28

Location: Oklahoma(usa)

Profession: Special Education teacher this year, HS English/history teacher is what I prefer .  I have three children, 9,7,4 and have been married for over 10 years now.  My hubby is a police officer.  
Ethnicity: Choctaw with a lot of ancestors who settled in the colonies prior to the rev. war - British mainly - most of mine sailed over before 1800.


----------



## Vespcat (Jan 29, 2006)

Name: Susanna, but everyone calls me Suzy/Sooz.
Age: 23, but people think i'm about 16  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Location: London
Profession: Graduated last year, took a BA in Illustration, am currently working as a sales assistant in an interior design-y type store.
Ethnicity: My parents are both Czech, but I was born here in London and have lived here all my life.


----------



## colormust (Jan 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IslandGirl77* 
_My real name is Feather. I don't mind anybody knowing either. I usually use it as my screename, but I decided try something different on this forum.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hey feather....i was just lookin at your profile on myspace and i just wanted to tell you that you kids are adorable ; D


----------



## Jeslyn of Doom! (Jan 29, 2006)

Name: Jeslyn
Age: almost 16 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Location: Virginia
Profession: Student
Ethnicity: Italian, Polish, Irish, French-Canadian, Scottish

Ummm. I'm Jeslyn, and I'm a techno junkie rofl. I have a morbid obsession with Sin City and when I'm bored I like to invent new noises. And right now I should be doing my algebra. Eep.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jan 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *colormust* 
_hey feather....i was just lookin at your profile on myspace and i just wanted to tell you that you kids are adorable ; D_

 
Thanks! You wanna borrow them? LOL


----------



## tinagrzela (Jan 29, 2006)

Name: Tina
Location: Sudbury, Ontario, Canada (mining capital of the world - sarcastic "yeah")
Age: 28
Profession: I'm a College Teacher; I teach Chemistry, Math and Computer classes.
Ethnicity: My father is from Poland, and my mother is from Canada. I am very fluent in English and French.
A little more about me!: I got married on a cruise ship 2 years ago, and it was the most memorable trip! I have no kids, but I do have 2 kitties, which are my babies. And like all of you, I share your affection and addiction to everything MAC.


----------



## melony (Jan 29, 2006)

Name: Melony Akilah  which translates to "black, intelligent and logical
Age: 27
Location: Lancaster, CA the armpit of Los Angeles County
Profession: Medical Assistant. I have a degree in biology and currently back in school to become a nurse anesthesist
Random stuff: I love candy and men and collecting lunch boxes
How I got into MAC?: All the israeli girls in school turned me onto it and they wore such bright wild colors and were dark skinned I just had to try it


----------



## jokers_kick (Jan 29, 2006)

Name:Natalie. 
Age: 15!
Location: Las Vegas
Profession: No one will hire me because of my age :[ haha. I just applied at 6 different places, and all of the age requirments were to be at least 16. Blah...
Ethnicity: German, Polish, Austrian, Norwegian, Spanish, and Mexican...interesting haha


----------



## michy_mimi (Jan 29, 2006)

Name: Michelle
Age: almost 28  on Saturday!

Location: Minnesota

Profession: Currently I am a nanny, which is a temp fix until I get back to school this fall in graphic design.  I have a major addiction to photo shop and making icons.  So if you want one then hit me up


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jan 29, 2006)

Ooops I forget to say something about myself...

Name:Feather
Age:28
Ethnicity:Black, White and Japanese
Location:South Carolina...But I was born and raised in Hawaii.

Profession: Right now...stay at home Mom. My last job...I was a Admin Assistant. 

A little about me: I have a sick obession with Hello Kitty...I have a Hello Kitty Phone for my house, I even have panties and tees. I have a 80 dollar Leather Hello Kitty purse with matching organizer...and much more stuff. I think I need help. I also love make-up. I loooove Chocolate. And I like beer and computers. And I am very silly.


----------



## MAC_addict_77 (Jan 30, 2006)

My name is Monika


----------



## afterglow (Jan 30, 2006)

Name: Sarah
Age: 18 years
Location: Vancouver, Canada!
Profession: I'm a student in university studying Sciences...
Ethnicity: full Chinese

A little more about me...
Favorite Vacation Area: Malaysia or Paris.  Oh how I love thee.
How did you get into MAC: My best friend introduced me a few years back, and I got a few products.  I didn't really get into it until about December 05, so quite recently. Love MAC!


----------



## Gabriella (Jan 30, 2006)

Name: Justine (Speaking of being called the wrong name, I always get Justin. I'm like HELLO?! It is JustinE there is an E and I am female!!! lol)
Age: 18
Ethnicity: Italian, Hispanic, Irish, Scottish, Indian, and probably more that I don't know about! lol
Location:Colorado Springs, CO (Untill Feb. 28th, then it will be Calhan, CO...I hate Calhan. lol) 

Little about me: I am a cosmetology student, but I don't graduate till June of 2007 (Boo-Hoo It's so far away!!!! lol) I am kinda in between jobs, I am putting my two weeks in next monday, and then I am looking for a new job. Hopefully receptionist at a salon. I am obsessed with Palm Trees (don't as me why! lol) I have everything from cups, balloons, place mats, knecklaces, a bathing suit, a fake one, and even a tattoo! lol I also love Elvis! I love makeup and am always trying to let people let me do theirs. I don't really have anything else to say about myself! lol


----------



## jeanna (Jan 30, 2006)

Name: Jeanna, pronounced Jenna. My mom threw a silent A in there :T
Age: 25
Location: Canada
Profession: In the Insurance business (zzzz....)


----------



## asnbrb (Jan 30, 2006)

Name:  Erin.  My last name ends up being screwed up half the time when someone else says it
Age:  26
Location:  Hawai'i
Ethnicity:  Japanese/Okinawan (yep, I count them as two different things)
Profession:  I work for a Medicaid Waiver Program with the state.


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Jan 30, 2006)

Name: Anjelique... most people call me Anjie.
Age: 17
Location: Long Island New York
Profession: Im currently a highschool senior and a nursing student
Ethnicity: Puerto Rican and German
A little more about me...
Favorite Vacation Area: Florida!
How did you get into MAC: My awesome cousin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Future Plans: Im finishing up school this year then hopefully going to NYIT or Molloy


----------



## lovemichelle (Jan 30, 2006)

Name: Michelle (Shelli)
Age: 22
Location: NY
Profession: Nothing right now
Ethnicity: Puerto rican


----------



## lovemichelle (Jan 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IslandGirl77* 
_Ooops I forget to say something about myself...

Name:Feather
Age:28
Ethnicity:Black, White and Japanese
Location:South Carolina...But I was born and raised in Hawaii.

Profession: Right now...stay at home Mom. My last job...I was a Admin Assistant. 

A little about me: I have a sick obession with Hello Kitty...I have a Hello Kitty Phone for my house, I even have panties and tees. I have a 80 dollar Leather Hello Kitty purse with matching organizer...and much more stuff. I think I need help. I also love make-up. I loooove Chocolate. And I like beer and computers. And I am very silly._

 
Feather is your real name? That's unique and you have a good mix.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jan 31, 2006)

Yep, that's what's on my birth certificate. LOL


----------



## Pale Moon (Jan 31, 2006)

Feather, your name is really pretty..

Name:Tavipat.. Vi, that's my nick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Age:22..
Ethnicity:Thai/Chinese..
Location:Singapore. I came here for studying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My familiy is still in Thailand. And i just go back on vacations.. 
Profession: Undergrad student. I'm studying mechanical engineering. Hmm.. I just wich there's MAChanical studies. Ah.. that's too lame..


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Jan 31, 2006)

*Melly!*

Name ~ Mel 
Age ~ 19, 20 in June 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Location ~ Adelaide, Australia

A little more about me...
I'm a completely random person, love to have fun and always up for a good time. I'm a complete and utter girly girl who has some random sometimes gothic streak (weird combo I know!) I love nothing more than a handful of items, being my bf, my mom, my little kitten, MAC cosmetics and Louis Vuitton (even tho I can't afford it LOL)... life seems like a blurr most of the time but hey ya just gotta ride it... 

I think thats about it...

Chow fo' now!

www.myspace.com/melz4louisvuitton ~ I always welcome new friends  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so say hi...


----------



## Willa (Jan 31, 2006)

On my birth certificate its Marie Julie Hélène
But nobody really knows it, so its Hélène  8)


----------



## YOOTOPiA (Jan 31, 2006)

Name: Sarah, my ethnic/middle name is Mia
Age: 23 going on 24
Location: Born and raised in Los Angeles County
Profession: Project Manager in the family construction business
Ethnicity: Korean


----------



## kimmy (Jan 31, 2006)

i'm lazy, so i'm stealing nikki's post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Name: kim...how bland haha. 
Age: 17. 18 in june 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Location: the inland empire, so cal mang.
Profession: right now i'm working for a music promotion/marketing company. pretty much i whore local bands out and help book shows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ethnicity: irish and cherokee.

A little more about me...
Favorite Vacation Area: i haven't been on vacation in so long i don't even know haha.
How did you get into MAC: i read about it online and in some magazines and my mom got me juxt, belle azure and liesuretime e/s for my 17th birthday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Future Plans: career-wise i plan on going to cosmetology school and working in a local salon until i have enough money to open my own salon with my best friend. relationship-wise i think i've met the man i'll marry...but i don't expect it anytime soon because he's in a band that should be touring soon, so that kind of stalls everything hahah


----------



## Alexa (Jan 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melozburngr* 
_Location:  Holland, MI (a somewhat lesser-known suburb(sorta) of Grand Rapids, MI)_

 
!! my brother and his wife (now ex) used to live in holland.

i loved going to the fudge factory and loved looking at all of the candles they used to make there.


----------



## Alexa (Jan 31, 2006)

Name: Alexa ..but I think that's a given 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Age: 16, i'll be 17 on March 1st.
Location: Northern Illinois. Near the Wisconsin border.
Profession: Student.. I had to drop out for reasons I'd rather not mention but I'm working to get my GED.
Ethnicity: Czechoslovakian, Swedish, Hungarian and Irish.


----------



## melozburngr (Feb 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alexa* 
_!! my brother and his wife (now ex) used to live in holland.

i loved going to the fudge factory and loved looking at all of the candles they used to make there._

 

Where is there a fudge factory?!  I just moved here in sept.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I must know!


----------



## stacey (Feb 1, 2006)

Name: STACEY WASSEL
Age: 21 - 22 ON APRIL 3RD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Location: BEAUTIFUL SAN DIEGO, CALIFORNIA
Profession: CURRENTLY A LOAN OFFICER ASSISTANT... WORKING TO GET MY REAL ESTATE LICENSE... GOING TO BE A LOAN OFFICER... WORKING LATER TO GET MY BROKERS LICENSE... OWNS A FREELANCE MAKEUP BUSINESS... ALSO IN PARTNERSHIP OF A MODELING AGENCY... IN THE FUTURE GOING TO OPEN A PARTNERSHIP WITH MY HUSBAND FOR REAL ESTATE/LOANS... ALSO A NOTARY PUBLIC
Ethnicity: FILIPINO & NOW IM MARRIED TO AN AFGHAN 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A little more about me...
Favorite Vacation Area: UMM.... I DON'T REALLY GO ON VACATIONS. ANYWHERE I CAN RELAX. I WANT TO GO TO HAWAII THIS YEAR... DEF GOING ON A CRUISE WITH MY FAMILY LATER ON THIS YEAR THOUGH
How did you get into MAC: OTHER LADIES ON MAKEUP BOARDS ON MYSPACE
Future Plans: OPENING MY OWN BUSINESS FOR REAL ESTATE/LOANS (MAYBE OPEN A BROKERAGE) NOT SURE YET BUT I WANT TO BE BIG... WANT A OWN A FEW BUSINESS' AND LIVE WEALTHY ENOUGH SO MY KIDS WILL BE HAPPY AND GET ANYTHING THEY WANT (IF THEY'RE GOOD) HAVE MORE KIDS TO GRACE THIS EARTH CAUSE EVERYONE KNOWS I LOVE KIDS


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 1, 2006)

*Name:* Sarah
*Age:* 39 years old (probably a fossil on Specktra although I'm still waiting for the carbon dating results)
*Location:* South West London, UK - half a mile from the Wimbledon tennis courts to be more precise.
*Profession:* Between jobs right now but usually network security consultancy, occasionally electrical engineering and I did a M·A·C course in professional makeup artistry so am doing makeup too.  In the past I've worked in medical research.
*Ethnicity:* English with a possible hint of something mediterranean in the distant past (maybe Spanish or Italian - not sure)
*Favorite Vacation Area:* Anywhere I have friends - recent vacations include San Diego, New York, Sarasota (Florida), San Francisco, Montreal, Cincinnati, Las Vegas and Chicago.
*How did you get into MAC:* I used to work just up the road from the King's Road M·A·C store in London and popped in one day.  That was probably about 11 years ago!  I've been hooked ever since.


----------



## Alexa (Feb 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melozburngr* 
_Where is there a fudge factory?!  I just moved here in sept.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I must know!_

 
it's in the Dutch Village. 

http://www.dutchvillage.com/index.html


----------



## Pei (Feb 1, 2006)

Simplified Version:

Name: Lin Sipei, Lin's my surname, Sipei's pronounced as "ssS-pay" lol, affectionately known as Pei or Peipei 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Location: Singapore

Ethnicity: Southeast asian - Singaporean Chinese to be precise
Born and raised in Singapore, grandparents from China & Southeast asia


----------



## Peaches (Feb 2, 2006)

I <3 these little questionaires!

*Name: *JennaJade or JJ
*Age: *21 and 5 months [eeep so olllllld]
*Location: *Down under, Australia. QLD, the Sunshine State!
*Profession: *Currently I'm a receptionist for a jewellery company but I dont really like it. I want to get back into bartending and be a bar manager!
*Ethnicity:* My dad was English, Mum is Aussie. I just say I'm Aussie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Favorite Vacation Area: *Gold Coast or anywhere near a beach
*How did you get into MAC: *I dont really remember, I wanted a bronzer that wasnt crap so I said "I'll spend a bit more and get something decent" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Future Plans:* Move in with my boyfriend John, Get a car, Get a new career, I dont know... all that other stuff. I would like to go back to uni too


----------



## x.els.x (Feb 2, 2006)

Name: Ellyse
Age: 15 years old..hehe i feel young 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Location: AUSTRALAIA!!..the gold coast in queensland for those of u wanting to know hehe
Profession: i work at a supermarket called coles haha( grocery store..)
Ethnicity: aussie aussie aussie..OI OI OI!

A little more about me...
Favorite Vacation Area: sydney australia..basically coz i havent been outside the country..but yea sydney is *NOT* in queensland where i live..it has the harbour bridge and opera house..
How did you get into MAC: to be honest..i have not got ONE thing by mac..i love make-up full stop..and have read about specktra ok vogue.com.au... dont be angry   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Future Plans: hoping to be a make-up artist..im doing a course in tafe..starting tommorow!!..(tafe is just a place where u can learn basically everything and get a certificate..) then im going to do a school based traineeship at a salon..hopefully

SORRY IF THAT BORED YOU!!


----------



## litlaur (Feb 2, 2006)

Name: Laura. When I was born, whoever filled out my birth certificate spelled my name wrong - Lola. When I got my driver's license, we couldn't find the corrected one, so my license says Lola. It creates a bit of a hassle at times. My dad found the corrected birth certificate, but there are so many typos on it (date: 6/7/184??). It's gonna be a bitch to get this straightened out.
Age: 21
Location: Atlanta, GA
Profession: I work as a student assistant for a professor at my school.
Ethnicity: Korean and white (mostly Irish)
Favorite Vacation Area: London, Florida Keys
How did you get into MAC: I saw FOTDS on some LiveJournal communities and decided I should get in on the action 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Future Plans: I'm graduating from college in May. Hopefully I can get a job. I'm not really sure where. I don't really like my major anymore, but maybe I'll figure something out. When I do find a job, my boyfriend is going to go back to school. After he graduates, we'd like to move to Washington state. Somewhere in there we'll get married.


----------



## midnightlouise (Feb 2, 2006)

Name: Trina. No Ka. Just plain Trina 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Age: I'll be 33 on Valentine's Day *cries*

Location: Nashville, TN (born & raised in Indianapolis)

Profession: right now it's Domestic Goddess, Mom, and student. Used to be a proofreader for an automotive trade magazine. Exciting stuff.  

Ethnicity: Scottish, English, French, German (a lil Jewish in there)

Other stuff: I've been married nearly 10 years, I have 2 sons: ages 5-1/2 and almost 2. I'm also homeschooling. Yikes. 

Favorite Vacation Area: in the US it's Disneyworld!  Outside it's London.

How did you get into MAC: kept reading about it in magazines & decided to give it a try.  That was about 8 or 9 years ago I guess.  Maybe more? I've slept since then. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Future Plans: Going to Egypt. I am studying Egyptology via the internet at the University of Manchester (UK) so one day I'll be an Egyptologist; Planning to move somewhere else this year, not sure where yet but it'll probably still be in TN. *sigh*
Hopefully there are no more kids in my future.  Love 'em, but I'm done 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Lord willing!)


----------



## merleskaya (Feb 2, 2006)

Name:  Laurie
Age:  I'll straddle the line between being coy and being too specific by admitting proudly that I'm over 40.  I'm glad to see a variety of ages represented at Specktra!
Location:  St. Louis (but grew up in Kansas City)
Profession:  member relations for a professional association...part time
Ethnicity:  *very* distilled English, Swedish and Spanish
Other stuff:  married almost 16 years to a great guy; we have 6 y/o and 4 m/o old sons (our newest addition was a very sweet surprise, but *wave to Trina* my family is complete)
Favorite vacation:  Rocky Mountains in the U.S; Copenhagen as an international destination
How I got into MAC:  I remember Madonna making Russian Red famous in the late 80s-early 90s and when I visited NYC for the first time in 1995, I stopped by the counter at Henri Bendel and fell in love.  I still have a handful of lipsticks in the original cylindrical tubes (including Russian Red).
Future plans:  I like my job, but maybe I'm hitting a midlife crisis...I'm interested in food and might look into becoming a dietitian.

It's cool getting to know people in this thread!

merleskaya


----------



## DaisyDee (Feb 3, 2006)

Name: *Michele* Feminine form of Michael - Hebrew for "Who is like the Lord"
Age: *38 in a few days* 
Location: *Myrtle Beach, SC for the past 8 years, but born and raised in the Washington, DC suburbs* 
Profession: *freelance journalist/writer*
Ethnicity: *German/Jewish, Mediterranean, but mostly just a good old American girl!*

A little more about me...
Favorite Vacation Area: London
How did you get into MAC: I just shop too much
Future Plans: To enjoy life, make sure I raise my son well, and grow old with my sweet husband.


----------



## Absynthe (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi I'm Stefani-Louvain


----------



## nobella (Feb 5, 2006)

hey my name is Kylee


----------



## Pushpa (Feb 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_"Hi Lazy!"




_

 

bwahahaha so happy i an not the cheesiest person on specktra lol



my name is pushpa i obviously don't care it's my forum name


----------



## funKyVibeS* (Feb 5, 2006)

Name: Sim
Age: 15
Location: T dot, Ontario, Canada
Profession: too young to work...my only real job is to go to school everyday


----------



## Miss_Behave (Feb 5, 2006)

*Name:* Silvana  - yes a Nars blush is named after me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Age:* 29....which means my life will end in a year so I'm told
*Location:* Karlsruhe, Germany (it's near Heidelberg, so I'm in the sunny south) 
*Profession:* I just switched from Marketing Manager to Project Coordinator, working for the biggest Internet Company in Germany...and it sucks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Ethnicity:* Italian, German, Hungarian

A little more about me...
*Favorite Vacation Area:* Everywhere with a beach and I LOVE Tel Aviv and New York
*How did you get into MAC:* MUA
*Future Plans:* Uhmm, well, probably quiting my job after 5 years of hating it, marketing for make-up or music industry would be nice


----------



## lara (Feb 5, 2006)

I obviously have no issues with privacy, as Lara is my real name and that's my scary face on the left. heh


----------



## kradge79 (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi, I'm Kim!


----------



## melozburngr (Feb 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alexa* 
_it's in the Dutch Village. 

http://www.dutchvillage.com/index.html



_

 

OMG, how could I NOT know that. I live on the other side of the mall- 1 block away. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I go to the Arby's right next to the Dutch Village at least once a week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks! lol

Where does your brother live?


----------



## professionaltart (Feb 6, 2006)

Name: erica
Age: 22
Location: queens, nyc but currently in upstate ny
Profession: i am a stockbroker by trade but turned into a MAC artist overnight
Ethnicity:  i am 50% chinese, 25% japanese and 25% french, both my parents are halves

A little more about me...
Favorite Vacation Area: i like all places
How did you get into MAC:  ive been using MAC since i started wearing makeup and i just went to the counter with the girls with the best makeup on.


----------



## valley (Feb 7, 2006)

Name: Valdine
Age: 21
Location: Vancouver-ish... well uh okay. Langley, BC Canada
Profession: I'm a student doing the last semester of my undergrad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ethnicity: I'm Metis.  (Aboriginal person in Canada)
Favorite Vacation Area: the oregon coast is beautiful!  
How did you get into MAC: I decided to hit up MAC when I wanted some color last year for spring.  I have a friend in Calgary who freaked out that I was so close to the MAC pro store out here.... I had to check it out for myself.


----------



## iiifugaziii (Feb 7, 2006)

Name: Cortney
Age: 21
Location: Long Beach, CA 
Profession: MAC artist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Ethnicity: Irish, German


----------



## Pink_minx (Feb 7, 2006)

Name: Candice
Age: 18
Location: sacramento (boring)
Profession: student at a community college
Ethnicity: Hmong


----------



## misskris (Feb 7, 2006)

Name: Kristen
Age: 21
Location: North Carolina
Profession: Student
Ethnicity: Im not really sure. I think German


----------



## omnipotent (Feb 7, 2006)

Name: Mary Ellen
Age: 20
Location: Mass
Occupation: Cosmetologist
Ethnicity: French and Polish


----------



## angelwings (Feb 12, 2006)

My name is Kimberley


----------



## mspixieears (Feb 13, 2006)

My name is Gemma, online I prefer Gem only because it's easier to type and it doesn't appear on predictive text when sending text messages on mobile phones.

My bio is somewhere in the 'meet the mods' thread...sorry I'm going to be lazy too. But if it's any consolation, there's buttloads of crap on me, and more so on my blog (if you click on the page 'bio' on the right column/sidebar).

Hey Lara, if you read this, I love your avatar!


----------



## pucci (Feb 13, 2006)

Name: Emily
Age: 24
Location: Sydney, Australia
Profession: Admin, Bachelor of Graphic Design
Ethnicity: Aussie
Favorite Vacation Area: Thailand or Noosa QLD Aust.
How did you get into MAC: Online
Future Plans: Married now, hope to move up the job I currently have. Kids in 2 or three years.


----------



## kirstetten (Feb 15, 2006)

Name: Kirsty
Age: 20, 21 on 8th March
Location: Bournemouth (or near enough) in Dorset on the South Coast of England
Ethnicity: I always says English but I'm actually half Scottish, quarter English and quarter German. There's a splash of Irish in the Scottish half but not very much.


----------



## Butterfly Princess (Mar 15, 2006)

Name: Andrea

Age: 21 but will be 22 on 1st April.

Location: Sydney, Australia

Profession: I am a student studying Psychology

Ethnicity: I was born in Australia but my ethinicity is Chilean.

A little more about me...
I work at a shoe store part time, I have been going out with my boyfriend for 4 years. I am a student and will finish my degree in June.

Favorite Vacation Area: It would have to be Chile. I would love to go there again and also travel around South America and maybe some countries in Central America.

How did you get into MAC: 
I was pursuaded to go to the counter from so much talk about Mac on the Vogue forums. Back in around November last year they opened up a counter near were I live and decided to go. Once I stepped in to the shop I was addicted. Especially with the Makeup artists they are so nice. Thats my story and I will never look back....    

Future Plans: 
My future plans are to get a full time job after I finish University. Not sure if I want to go back for my fourth year in Honours or postgraduate (which I need to work as a psychologist). I will probably see how I go but I am so over studying at the moment. I may even want a whole career change. I am very unsure. Other future plans are to move in with my Boyfriend.


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 17, 2006)

Name: Erica

Age: 21 yrs old

Location: Austin, TX

Profession: I am a student studying Psychology (yay copy and paste from above post worked for me)

Ethnicity: part Mexican... part Spanish (a little French thrown in there somewhere)

A little more about me...
I work for Internet Technical support... it's a drag ... I've seriously had people ask me how to get to *my* computer whenever I ask them to click on "my computer". 

Favorite Vacation Area: Right now it's Puerto Vallarta or Scotland (of places I've been)... I imagine when I go to Greece... everything will change.

How did you get into MAC: Actually slowly... my friend was very knowledgeable about their line in high school... and all I use to wear was purple eyeshadow... it was my baby. I had not found a department store line that carried so many different eyeshadow colors... slowly from there whenever I was looking for something a little different I ended up at the MAC counter... and now it's the other way around... it's all MAC and I occassionaly stray to another line like Lancome or Guerlain.  My first product was Trax. 

Future Plans: 
My biggest plan soon is switching schools to Southwestern University, because they have a better rated liberal arts degree program. I recently moved in with my boyfriend of 4 years... we just recently started talking about marriage seriously... we use to joke all the time with good intentions... but now we're making plans in the next 1-2 yrs after we graduate. I intend to get any job that will take me with a degree... eventually get certificates in Psych and practice for a bit to make enough money to start my own restaurant. Make babies (<2), travel, decorate, buy lots of clothes, shoes, jewelry and makeup....dare I say,live happily ever after?


----------



## adamchristopher (Mar 17, 2006)

Name: Adam.

Age: 18

Location: Kokomo, Indiana (US)

Profession: still in high school. haha

Ethnicity: White, but Scottish and German in blood.

Favorite Vacation Area: California. Southern California to be specific.

How did you get into MAC: 
Myspace.com almost all of my friends on there wore it and my personal makeup god, Jeffree Star uses it. hahaha. Curiosity I suppose.

Future Plans: 
Go to college for a degree in computer science and do makeup as a second job.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 22, 2006)

*Name:* Anna - shuhoniuo is my middle name, it means "dear one" in a language called Angami, which is spoken in Kohima (where my dad's from)
*Age:* 22 - 23 in 2 weeks, eeek!
*Location:* England - Sheffield during the week and London at weekends
*Profession:* medical student - only 8 weeks left
*Ethnicity: * my dad is from a remote hilltop community in India called Kohima. My mum is English. (he's a Dr and she was a nurse...their eyes met over the operating table!)

*A little more about me...*
*Favorite Vacation Area: * San Francisco, Yosemite
*How did you get into MAC:* My mum bought me crystal eyeshadow when I was 14. I'm on my 3rd now!
*Future Plans: * To be an ace Dr and have fun


----------



## Cyn (Mar 22, 2006)

Name: Cynthia
Age: 31, but I don't look it
Location: Pullman, WA, although I've lived all over the PNW

Profession: computer engineering student and MIS admin for a professor in the econ department

Ethnicity: 100% Mexican, and I don't look like it at all.  Most people think I'm Asian.

A little more about me...

Favorite Vacation Area: So far, San Diego, but I loved the few days I got in Mexico

How did you get into MAC: One of my friends raved about it and when we got a counter in my hometown, I was hooked.

Future Plans: After I finish my degree, I want to do some big time traveling, and I'd like to take a course in skin care or hair coloring, and continue my education by learning new languages.


----------



## neyugNneiL (Mar 26, 2006)

Name:  Lien!
Age: Twenty-freakin' five years OLD...I'm OVER a quarter of a century OLD...
Location: I have X-Ray vision...Imma Radiologic Technologist...
Ethnicity: Viet-man-ese foo!

Favorite Vacation Area:  I'd like to go back to Las Vegas now that I am over 21!
How did you get into MAC:  A good while back my bf agreed to pay for some foundation for me (I was a broke ass student back in those days) and I really like it but I was poor so I never got anymore...Plus I've always been intimidated by MAC ma's for some reason so I never once again got the guts to approach them.  
Just recently when I was out of a job and had nothing to do at home, my dear friend Serenaxoxo introduces me to pigments through the macsaleswap forum on LJ.  And I read the forum and became obsessed at collecting MSF's too...I still haven't gotten my makeup done by a MAC ma, but if I have time tomorrow I wanna go do it--I want to get colormatched for the Studio Fluid Fix and get the 190 brush too...

Future Plans:  I'm planning my wedding right now--hopefully this one won't be cancelled because of another hurricana'...after that I want a house and a new car...preferably a pretty lil Lexus...my poor Suzie the Silver Bullet got flooded (1997 Honda Civic)


----------



## exodus (Mar 26, 2006)

Name: Karina (read: Ka-ree-na); prone to other people mistaking it as Katrina, Corinna, Karen, etc. I won't even start on my last name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Age: 24
Location: Melbourne, Australia; the "four-seasons-in-a-day" city.
Ethnicity: Chinese


----------



## Trax (Mar 26, 2006)

Name: Janet 
Age: 21
Location: Chandler, AZ, but more like Tempe, AZ since I live on the border of the cities.
Profession: I am a Front Desk Supervisor at Life Time Fitness in Tempe (if you have one in your location you should join, it's pricey but worth it!!) and I just applied for a new position in management. 
Ethnicity: Half Italian, the rest is Scottish, English, Dutch--->(isn't that the language though...)

A little more about me...
Favorite Vacation Area: Anywhere on the beach in California! I'm originally from San Jose, CA, lived there for my first 10 years and I miss it sooo much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm also in love with NYC, been there a few times and would live there in a heart beat! 
How did you get into MAC: My friend used their Studio Fix powder, so I tried it and haven't stopped using MAC since. I now probably have well over $5,000 worth in products.
Future Plans: Well my friend who's a MAC MA just got promoted to the 3rd keyholder management position and she keeps urging me to apply, I already know all the managers and majority of the staff, and I obviously know MAC's products pretty damn well, so we'll see...


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 27, 2006)

Name: April
Age: 18
Location: Roanoke, VA, USA
Profession: I'm currently a college student.
Ethnicity: Technically I'm an American, but my ancestry is 1/4 Cherokee and 3/4 a ton of European things.


----------



## Shanti (Mar 28, 2006)

Name: Shanti (it's Indian, unlike me)
Age: 16
Location: city, Canada
Profession: student
Ethnicity: 1/2 Laotian (oriental Asian), 1/4 German, 1/4 French Canadian


----------



## d_flawless (Mar 29, 2006)

name: kara danielle
age: 18
location: san francisco, CA (originally from the east bay, a 30-min drive away)
profession: aspiring make up artist/designer, full-time student majoring in spanish (i want to switch to fashion design), part-time hostess (haha, love this combo)
ethnicity: sicilian, native american, german, irish, english (dad's a mutt, mom's half irish/half sicilian)


----------



## Glitziegal (Mar 31, 2006)

*Name*: Jennie. (given name Jennifer)  
*Age*: 36 years 
*Location*: Swansea, UK.  Born and bred in the West Midlands which is Central England
*Status*: married (7 years) with a Dog called Gem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Profession*: Directory Enquiries operator. (best job available that I can do due to ill health) I used to be a Vet Nurse....but no longer able to to do it.
*Ethnicity*: Mostly English I think, although my Mum was adopted and her father was an American GI.  So who knows, lol.
A little more about me...
*Favorite Vacation Area*: Vegas baby.  The Dominican Republic comes a very close second.
*How did you get into MAC*: I have always been a make up whore
*Future Plans*: Currently in the process of selling my house...so am looking for a new one.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Mar 31, 2006)

Name: Niki
Age: 32
Location: Maryland, USA
Profession: IT department at a community college and freelance make up artist.
Ethinicity: If I have to check a box, I would check African American although I'm mixed with various races. 

How I got into MAC: I went to the counter with another MAC addict back in 1998 (who now works for them) and loved all the colors they had to offer. So I brought Chestnut liner, with Delish and that was the beginning. The only time I didn't wear MAC was when I worked for Clinique for a year. But ok, I did use to wear Chestnut liner with some of Clinique's lipglosses. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Now, I'm back to loving MAC and hopefully get my nerve to apply and become apart of their family.


----------



## bebe (Apr 1, 2006)

I'm Courtney. I am 17 and from Missouri.


----------



## bambieyez06 (Apr 2, 2006)

hi! Im Lexi (given name Lexiss) 

I am 21 years old.. I am a real estate broker for invesments.. which means I only sell/buy to/for investors.. 

Im white.. Italian/German

Im from New York but living in SB Miami.. FLorida 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 with the palm trees

I first bought MAC back in 1999.. and I still go to the same MA..
I'm crazy in love with MAC... "Once You Pop you cant stop"!

okay.. that quote was cheesy but I had to say it!!


----------



## stefunnie (Apr 2, 2006)

hey!!

my name is Stephanie
I'm currently 19yrs old.. going on to 20 in a few months =)
I'm a full time student working on my GE & also a full time worker for my parents.. (chinese fast food joint)
& I'm currently located in Southern California


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Apr 3, 2006)

Quote:

  Profession: Undergrad student. I'm studying mechanical engineering. Hmm.. I just wish there's MAChanical studies. Ah.. that's too lame..  
 

It's not lame..I thought it was cute!


----------



## aziza (Apr 22, 2006)

Name: Aziza Walker (pronounce Ah-zee-zah
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Age:20
Location: Tampa, FL
Profession: College Junior
Ethnicity: Black, Trinidadian
How I got into M.A.C: I found this AWESOME site!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Future plans: Joining the Peace Corps when I graduate 
My real dream: To be a makeup artist one day


----------



## noteventherain (Apr 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 
_my real name is Courtney
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
me too!

Location: Kentucky. born and raised.
Profession: currently a student. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Favorite Vacation Area: Chicago or the beach in Florida. . .I love them both!
How did you get into MAC: you know, I can't remember to be honest with you.  I remember falling in love with the MAC store when I spent a summer in Philly a few years ago. . .but I think I was already into it before then.
Future Plans: It might be an odd way to answer this question, but right now I'm just taking life as it comes because that's all I can do at the moment.  I'm living and working on being free and happy and content. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  so I'm on the journey of trying to reach those goals.  of course I'm also striving to graduate, get a good job, FINALLY be in a good relationship (which is damn near impossible), all those normal things.
Does it go without saying I'd also _love_ to be a MAC artist?  hopefully someday it'll happen!
. . .and that's me!


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Apr 22, 2006)

Name: Ashley. I wish i had an original name.

Age: 14 :]

Location: Pembroke pines florida. which suckssss.

Profession: Still in middle school but its my last year in it. thank god.

Ethnicity: german. basically it.

How did you get into MAC: 
I dont know I was just going through macy's to get into the mall and just stopped and was like omg i found love.

Future Plans: 
To go iceskating next weekend and meet up with someone  haha more far in the future, i guess to go to college for fashion merchandising.


----------



## bubbly_brunette (Apr 30, 2006)

my names is ericka


----------



## Lucy In The Sky... (Apr 30, 2006)

Name: Christina (original eh?) but my friends call me Chatina! (funny nickname story)

Age: 19 wo0 h0o!

Location: I'm from San Diego, National City area. But as of right now I'm in Turlock...suckage.

Profession: Being a full time student. No place wants to hire me cause of all the units I'm carrying...makes me sad cause then I'm poor and can't buy as much MAC 

Ethnicity: Mexican, Spanish, French, Native American, and I just recently found out that I have Nahuatl in me too!! eek...I'm excited about that.

How did you get into MAC: 
My cousin. I went with her when she had to get a new compact and then I saw Jewel Blue e/s and Trax...so I bought em! (never paired em together though...I doubt that would be cute.)

Future Plans: 
Well when I graduate (not too far!) I want to be a psychological analyst for the CIA. It's either that or I want to be a somewhat of a criminal psychologist which would mean working in a prison of some sort with the mentally unstable criminals. And it all else fails, I want to be a designer.


----------



## 2_pink (May 2, 2006)

I am Daniella.

And too lazy to fill out the rest =)


----------



## alysia (May 2, 2006)

Alysia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 obviously I have no problems with people knowing my name


----------



## scarletashes (May 2, 2006)

Name: Christine.
Age: A mere 18.
Location: Dededo, Guam.
Profession: Student.
Ethnicity: Filipino.

A little more about me...
Favorite Vacation Area: Baguio, Phil. The scenery is beautiful there.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



How did you get into MAC: In all honesty, I can't remember! But I suppose it started with my daily trips to makeuptutorials at Livejournal.
Future Plans: Finish college within the next three years. Beyond that, I have no idea.


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 2, 2006)

Name: Audrey (middle name is Nicole, hense the username)
Age: 25, will be 26 in July
Location: Tampa, Florida (born and raised in a Philadelphia, PA suburb)
Profession: Stay at home mom and wife
Ethnicity: Scotish, American Indian, French - a little of everything!

A little more about me...

I am a wife to the love of my life, Drew (5 years in July), and we have two beautiful boys, Logan (4) and Joshua (2.5).  We moved to Tampa, FL in 2004, after living outside of Philadelphia all of our lives.  I love makeup, and got into MAC after my sister-in-law came to visit and brought some of her eyeshadows.  I have been hooked ever since, and even got my sister hooked! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Other than that, I love to garden, decorate my home, and scrapbook


----------



## Hilly (Nov 6, 2007)

I thought I could get this thread started again.

Name: Hillary
 Age: 24
 Location: Houston, Texass
 Profession: Branch Manager for Non profit organization
 Ethnicity: Spanish/polish/italiana


----------



## XShear (Nov 6, 2007)

Name - Becca, not Becky!

Age - 23

Location- Phoenix, Az

Profession - Soon-to-be-book-editor, WOOT!

Ethnicity - I am so French!


----------



## Bonbonroz (Nov 6, 2007)

Name: Selma (Swedish version for those who know this famous Swedish writer...)

Age: 22

Location: Somewhere lost in Brittany, France, but currently I'm staying in Beijing til December for an academic program

Profession: Cadet Officer (2nd Lieutenant in the French Army, actually)

A bit more about me: I got married in July with a wonderful man (who found a way to stand me in everyday life, wow), we're planning to have children maybe in 4 years if everything goes well, I'd like to travel the world without being separated from my husband (but with our jobs, it's going to be hard), to learn how to play the piano but I'm way too lazy...


----------



## BinkysBaby (Nov 7, 2007)

Name: Ijeoma Afi (E-ja-ma A-Fee).  My dad was from Nigeria so that is where my name comes from.  People either call be EJ or IJ.  Either is fine.  I never, ever use my name not because I don't want ppl to know it but I know that they will not be able to pronounce it!
Age: 26
Location: Originally from Los Angeles.  Lived in Bakersfield, CA for 5 1/2 years.  Now I live in Las Vegas.
Profession: I'm a prenursing student.  I also work full time at Zappos.com.
Ethnicity: Black.  Dad was from Nigeria and my mom is Black from Arizona.

A little more about me...
Favorite Vacation Area: I haven't been to many places but Jamaica is in the number one spot right now.
How did you get into MAC: I really don't know.  I had a friend who was into it when we were in college.  I always thought that everything was so expensive and I would never spend that kind of money.  I think that I really made my first purchase at one of my best friend's college graduation (when were around 22 or so).  She wanted us (the three best friends) to get our make up done at the MAC counter.  That was my first purchase...Dark Blot powder, Amber Lights e/s, Cranberry e/s, Oh Baby l/g, and #7 lashes.  It was history from there!
Future Plans: I plan to be a licensed registered nurse in the next 2-3 years.  I would like to own a home by the time I'm 30.  I don't want any children....maybe a dog. 

Post!


----------



## lovesittxx (Nov 7, 2007)

Name: Melissa
Age: 17
Location: Pennsylvania
Profession: Student 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ethnicity: Dutch/Scottish/Irish


----------



## ndn-ista (Nov 7, 2007)

Name: Roshni (Indian name, means "light")
Age: 23 years
Location: Jersey and NY!
Profession: Majored in Finance, Psychology and Management Information Systems. Currently working for Mayor Bloomberg, but looking into doing freelance makeup on the side (it's my passion). My dream job is to work for Estee Lauder/MTV, but the corporate side of it. Wish me luck, I am applying!
Ethnicity: 100% Indian, but born and raised here

Moreover:
- Going to Vegas for the second time in Dec with a whole bunch of friends!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-I am the only child, but can get boring 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-I loveee makeup and dressing up. I am always in nyc on the weekends, clubbin' and partyin' it up! My friends can't keep up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-I <3 Bollywood!

-Life is too short and unpredictable, so do what you want without any regrets!


----------



## purrtykitty (Nov 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_I thought I could get this thread started again.

Name: Hillary
Age: 24
Location: Houston, Texass
Profession: Branch Manager for Non profit organization
Ethnicity: Spanish/polish/italiana_

 
yay - thanks for starting this again!

Name:  Karin
Age:  26
Location:  Omaha, NE
Occupation:  3rd Year Law Student, and looking for a job for when I graduate in May
Ethnicity:  Mostly English & Irish, but there's a little French, Dutch and German thrown in there for good measure.

Nice to meet you all!


----------



## alexisdeadly (Nov 7, 2007)

Name: Alexandria
Age: 23 years. 24 in a month 
Location: Boston, Ma
Profession: I am a Child Care Worker going back to get my masters in Social Work
Ethnicity: 100% Puerto Rican (Taino Indian) but I am extremely pale.

A bit more about myself-
My boyfriend and I have been together for 5 years and he is my first boyfriend.
I started getting into makeup when my sister did a cateye on me when I was 14 for a dance in high school.

Nice meeting you all.


----------



## user79 (Nov 7, 2007)

My name is Julia, I live in Switzerland.


----------



## labellavita7 (Nov 7, 2007)

Name: *Kristen*
Age: *20*
Location: *Boston, MA*
Profession: *Student at Suffolk University*
Ethnicity: *Italian*

*



*


----------



## eulchen (Nov 7, 2007)

Name: Franziska
Age: 22
Location: Dresden, Germany
Profession: Student at TU Dresden, SA at Lush

I plan on travelling the world in the next few years. first steps in the next year include Tansania (this christmas with my best friend) and California (Mexico and US, field trip from university, hopefully internship afterwards in LA)


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Nov 7, 2007)

This thread is a great idea!

My name is Veronica... and yes, it does get tiring to hear the Archie comic jokes haha. I'm a whopping 22 years old and although I know it isn't really that old, sometimes it sure feels it! I am from a mix of Irish/Scottish/British descent but anyone who knows me will tell you that the Irish really shows through 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I live in good ol' Alberta, where I work in a hospital. Right now I supervise the department that enters surgical records for all hospitals within our city. I am currently deciding whether or not I want to go back to school to become a doctor. 

As far as my MAC obsession goes, I decided to stroll into a store after seeing what amazing colours they had. Being a strictly drugstore brand gal, I was hesitant at the prices. But after giving in and buying my first two eyeshadows, I instantly fell in love and have never looked back


----------



## MACATTAK (Nov 8, 2007)

Name: Monica
Age: 27
Location: Moreno Valley, Ca
Profession: Currently work as a Health Tech for the school district, but in school to be a Court Reporter.
Ethnicity: Spanish/Irish


----------



## woopsydaissy (Nov 8, 2007)

Name:  I'm Katie. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Place:  Currently located in Missouri.
Age:  16 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (still in High school~)
Ethnicity:  I come from a Brazilian-American family. You'de never tell by looking at my whiteness though. ha


----------



## glamdoll (Nov 8, 2007)

My Name: Leslie
Married. One son. future cosmetologist if I can figure out the scholarships.

Mexican, w/ a samoan last name! hehe

I got into MAC 2 years ago, a girl pulled me in, and that was it for me


----------



## tiramisu (Dec 19, 2007)

Name: Lisa
Age: 30
Location: Michigan
Occupation: Law Student, after 9 years of working after undergrad... big change from 9 to 5 life!!
Ethnicity: Swedish, German and a lil' bit French/Iroquois Indian (you'd never tell, but that's what the family says--I am pale, blonde+blue eyed!!)

I have two children, a great BF and an Italian Mastiff to keep any bit of "free time" (ha) while a FT student interesting!!

I fell in love with MAC in 2003--my collection is _ridiculous_, but I love it.... my one vice!!


----------



## x-ivy (Dec 19, 2007)

my real name is in my screen name 
Ivy


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Dec 19, 2007)

Name: *Ivy*
 Age: *21*
 Location: *Long Island, NY*
 Profession: *SA @ The Body Shop*, *Intern at Estee Lauder*'s Laboratories, Full Time student at Stony Brook University as a *Biochemistry *major

 Ethnicity: *Philippino, Italian, Puerto Rican

i actually have a biochem final at 8am, and instead im watching the Tila Tequila finale and on facebook because i suck at life!
*


----------



## user46 (Dec 19, 2007)

my name is Nordia


----------



## miss_supra (Dec 19, 2007)

Name: Chava
Place: I am located in Northern California
Age: 21
Profession:Account Rep for a health insurance broker with a small business in the health industry.
Ethnicity: I am fairly mixed.

My two vices are cars and make-up. I cry when I look at all my make-up because of how much it has taken away from my car.


----------



## sharkbytes (Dec 19, 2007)

Name: Erika
Age: 26
Location: New York
Profession: writer/private tutor
Ethnicity: Norwegian mostly...a bit of French mixed in there too

I'm pretty new around here, it's nice to meet you all ~


----------



## msmack (Dec 19, 2007)

Name: Stephanie

Age: 22
Location: Vancouver Island, B.C. Canada
Profession: Retail/books in a musical instrument store... starting school soon to become a welder/metal fabricator
Ethnicity: German/Scottish


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 19, 2007)

Name: Becky or Bex! you can call me either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Age: im currently 17 but in 2 weeks ill be 18 [december 31st 2007]
Location: Hartlepool - a small town in the North East of England [close to Newcastle]
Profession: Im currently at college studing I.T with my boyfriend and i do peoples makeup when they need me which i love doing! i hope to have my own business one day as a freelance makeup artist or work for MAC
Ethnicity: English and a lil Irish blood in me

A little more about me...
Favorite Vacation Area: The best places ive been to are Florida, Dominican, Rome, Paris, Cyprus, Marbella.. ive been to tonnes more places but those are my fave! i really wana go to New York, St Tropez, Dubai, LA, Australia, Portugal and Japan!

How did you get into MAC: well i had myspace when hardly anyone knew about it... i noticed a few girls mention MAC makeup in their profile [the main one was Forbidden] and i thought "GOD!! i love their makeup ill have to buy some" but i had no idea where they sold it and i couldnt buy offline as u cant use debit cards... then in 2006 i bought my first lipstick [eagar] then slowly started getting more and now i get alot of LE stuff!! its one of my main hobbies and i love it


----------



## sandyyyy <3 (Dec 19, 2007)

Name: Sandy
Age:20
Location: San Francisco, California
Profession: I'm currently a student at CCSF
Ethnicity: Chinese


----------



## NutMeg (Dec 19, 2007)

Name: Megan (Hence the username 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Age: 18
Location: Vancouver BC, at UBC, but I`m originally from Alberta. 
Profession: Umm, I`m a student currently but I worked as a barista before.
Ethnicity: Half English, a quarter French, a quarter Swiss, and a dash of Irish and Scottish.
Favorite Vacation Area: Switzerland! And then France, and then somewhere in the Caribbean.  
How did you get into MAC: My cousin introduced me about four or five years ago. It was a love at first sight kind of thing.


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Dec 19, 2007)

Name: Flora but pretty much everyone calls me Flo which I prefer
Age: 18 (Though I certainly feel a lot older)
Location: Merry old England at the moment but Next year it's back to the Motherland - Scotland.
Profession: Self employed. I run my own business making fake dreads and doing instalations, braids and so on. When I'm done at college I'll be able to do loose extentions and be a mobile hairdresser too.
Ethnicity: Scotish/Irish. So White British basically.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 19, 2007)

Name: Rebecca
Age: 18
Location: South Jersey
Profession: Cosmetologist. 
Ethnicity: Black, Irish, Dutch, Native American
I just say black and white


----------



## Divinity (Dec 19, 2007)

My name is Jessica.  I am 27 and currently living in Chicago - a little over a year and can't wait to get out back to Colorado.  My job as a massage therapist at a small family spa is fantastic and my clients are gems.


----------



## xbrookecorex (Dec 20, 2007)

*.*


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Dec 20, 2007)

Name: Appolinaria (or Evey, either is okay, but when I was little the teacher would mispronounce my name alot so I just go by Evey, a variation of my middle name)
Age: 18
Location: Oslo, Norway
Profession: Student, taking a gap year 
Ethnicity: Bahraini (Arab)/Italian (European)

A little more about me...
I like diet coke, MAC, and heated blankets in the winter. My favorite hobbies are playing video games and live role playing. I'm getting a set of acryllic nails put on tommorow XD


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Dec 20, 2007)

Hello! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My name is Brankica (Brankee-tz-a not Brankika<<I'm not good with these lol...), 21 years old... I'm originally from Serbia, currently- upstate NY.


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Dec 20, 2007)

*Name:* Doris 
*Age:* 25
*Location:* Azzano Decimo , (Pn) Italy ...It's in the Friuli Venezia Region ..the North country ...about 1 hour north of Venice. 
*Profession:* Domestic Empress
*Ethnicity:* Spanish and German My mother is half Guatemalan and half German
*A little more about me... 
*I'm Married to a great guy who serves in the USAF and that is why we live here in ITaly. My 7 year anniversary is coming up in a few days! ..no kids yet but we are trying lol ...got two puppies that are like my children.  I'm originally from New Orleans, La and miss my peeps like crazy but Italy is beautiful and the people here are great.

*Place I want to visit most: *All of Europe while im here ya know ...going to spend Christmas in ROME ! but i really really want to visit Japan someday =)
*how i got into MAC:*
Oh and I got into Mac by finding specktra ...I have always been a makeupaholic but I didn't have any MAC till one day i was on MUA and people kept talking about nc25 and blah blah and im like what is that ? what do they mean lol ..then i foudn specktra and all that MAC jargon slowly began to make sense and I jumped on the MAC bandwagon lol.

*a bit more randomness: *I have a bunny fixation ..i don't know why but I love bunnies, geishas and everything that sparkles. yep thats about it ok love ya bye bye now....


----------



## rabideloise (Dec 22, 2007)

* Name*: Karina, and yes I get called Katrina, Corenna, Corrina, etc.
* Age*: 21
* Location*: Hartford, CT area, but I also visit the Dallas/Fort Worth area frequently because my parents live there.  I'm originally from Minneapolis, Minnesota.  On January 16 I will be leaving the country to spend 6 months in Uppsala, Sweden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* Profession*: I work part-time at a popular Swedish clothing store and I go to UConn full-time.
* Ethnicity*: I'm American--Norwegian, Manx (my dad's side of the family emigrated from the Isle of Man, between England and Ireland) Danish,  and Swedish.

 A little more about me...
* Favorite Vacation Area*: Prague was definitely amazing, and Seville tops my list.  I really want to go to Hawaii!
* How did you get into MAC*: One of my friends kept talking about it!
* Future Plans*: Living in Sweden for six months, finishing my bachelor's degree, hopefully working for a publisher or a magazine in the next three years.


----------



## lizardprincesa (Dec 22, 2007)

*Hi Nikki! Great post! 

I'm Cheryl Faith.(I always sign my 1st & middle names.) 
("Lizardprincesa" comes from loving the poetry & Life stories of James Douglas Morrison, who died long before I was aware of him...) 
I'm 24 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 well...I feel 24, but I'm slightly older than that...I was born in Brooklyn, NY, but grew up, from age 1, in upstate NY. I lived in England 4 years, in a little town in the West Midlands, where some people had never met an 
"American," except on TV! 

     My heritage is also mutt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My maternal grandpa was born in Jerusalem, when it was under the Ottoman Empire. He moved to Boston with his family when he was **4.**The rest of my relatives were Eastern-European, Austria/Hungary/Germany/Poland?/Chech/Russian? My grandmother, who is 95, has been doing a huge* *genealogical study for the past 10 yrs. or so, & has discovered we have relatives from/in many corners of the World, including Australia, Israel, & more! (partly due to the Diaspora) My husband, to whom I've been married 6 years, comes from that little British town I mentioned. I lived there from 2001-2005, & our son, Leo, was born there in 2003. He has Down Syndrome, & he is an utterly amazing human being. He breaks all kinds of stereotypes, as he is 100% healthy (had a cold-once); he has no congenital defects; he is stubborn, manipulative, sweet, charming, intelligent, talented (musically & artistically), a wise-guy,& so much more! He's much like any little 4-yr-old boy, only his speech has been delayed & he walked a bit late. He is going to go to college, get married, break every stereotype he can! 

     Today,more people understand, a child who's born with Trisomy 21 is capable of anything, given the opportunity! He is challenging, tho...Communication is a developing area...but we're working on it. My background includes working in fields of education/advocacy, so Leo fits right in with my Life's path. I feel so rich, with my hubby, my son, & our 2 tangerine kitties!

     I am passionate about a great many areas, including Writing, Reading, Theatre, Fashion (mainly vintage), Language (I'm a fluent communicator of Mexican Spanish)  Music (various styles) & more...I LOVE m/u, as it is a beautiful, personal form of self-expression...I'm addicted to MAC!!!

      Oh.....& I'm eccentric.....

    With me, you can always find more words, but I think you already know more about me than you wanted to.....So thanx for reading, & have a *Sparkly* Day!

love & Meows, Cheryl Faith

"....Come to Sparkle the Dark Up, with just a Touch of Makeup on..."
                 Kate Bush, "December Will Be Magic Again"
*


----------



## puncturedskirt (Dec 22, 2007)

Patricia


----------



## Purity (Dec 22, 2007)

Name: Sanna
 Age: 20
 Location: Stockholm, Sweden
 Profession: Student at the royal institue of technology, Sweden, studying programming. Just recently took a year off, I'm going to start searching for jobs as soon my holiday is over.
 Ethnicity: Swedish


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Dec 22, 2007)

Name: *Im Ashlee (with 2 E's please!)*
Age: *Just turned 18 a little over a month ago.*
Location: *Wilson Nc. I dont like it. Im southwest Pa girl, I miss it tons!*
Profession:*Right now I just babysit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I cant wait to find a job though.*
Ethnicity:*Oh my im a little of everything a mutt as well. Dutch, German, English,Italian and about 3 different kinds of American Indian. My mom calls me a Henis 54 (being from pa) and being so many lol. *


----------



## Risser (Jan 8, 2008)

*Name:* Chiung Wen is my real name, Chiung means fine jade and Wen means elegant. My husband and online friends ususally called me Risser. 
*Age:* 25 years old, married but no child. 
*Location:* Kaohsiung city, Taiwan 
*Profession:* Mechanical Designer
*Ethnicity:* Taiwanese


----------



## bebs (Jan 8, 2008)

Ok.. My name is given name is Rebecca
I however go by the name Rachael (long story short is there were too many Rebecca’s in school and I wanted to be different even at such a young age! – 1st grade)

I live with my husband in southern Cali., oc.. Or Irvine if you want a real pin point location on the map. However we keep debating about moving and the date.. right now it only after I get out of school and the rest is up in the air. 

I’m 21 almost 22 (late Feb.) 

At the moment I am going to school for being a teacher with a minor in history and I work with kids at an after school program, we mostly work on homework and then teaching, during the summer I work at the local boys and girls club and supervise the kids there. (When in school I work with 4th and 5th graders at the moment – my husband says I act just like them when I’m home) and.. well I totally love kids when they are younger.. and well I cant really stand teenagers most of the time. and I have thought about locking them in the closet once and a while .. i.e. my younger brother. 

Ethnicity. I don’t know all of it.. I just know I have freckles and I’m way to pale for my own good today .. I know part… but well I’m to lazy to type it all out at the moment 

More about me: I’m a total bookworm. More so then most, we have a library in our house at the moment and it is growing by the day. I love history and fantasy.. sci fi. (My husbands’ nickname for me is worm because of my “mad reading skills” as he puts it)

I tend to be a dork, as I love spinning and bubbles and shinny objects … you think I’m joking don’t you? Wrong! 

I’m an artist and so is my husband, most rooms in the house have been painted by us at some point in time even if they have posters up now.. there are designs everywhere, ranging from murals on a wall.. to the ceiling depends on the mood.. my work is mostly tribal and free flowing, his is always well thought out and artfully placed… we’ve really made the place ours

I find it funny and fascinating that I love make up.. and love color with it.. but when I paint.. draw or anything it is always gray scale and I almost always refuse to let any color in it. (and when I have to its in photoshop or over tracing paper as to save the real work)

Ooo and you must all feel sorry for my Son if I ever have one because I’ve already decided to name him Jareth after the mighty Goblin King from the Labyrinth .. I’m positively obsessed with that movie and have been since I was 4 years old.. And since I was 10, I’ve known that I would someday call my boy that. My husband however disagrees with me and says that he’ll take the poor child away from me and name him before I have a chance to. (and then I’m also not allowed to name any pets either however I do so and change said names whenever I feel like it.) 

I keep thinking about changing my last name to my husbands but I haven’t gotten around to it yet.. however the agreement to my self is that I will change it once we have kids.

I tend to talk way to much and ramble on when I should have stopped ages ago


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jan 8, 2008)

my real name is Siobhan. I'm named after Siobhan Fahey from Bananarama

I'm from England, I'm 17 coming up to 18 and currently at college. 

I love rock music/hair metal stuff and I'm a big big fan of Velvet Revolver, Guns N' Roses, AC/DC, Motley Crue and bands like that. I love doing photography for a hobby and wants to become a professional, I have a possibility of adding Slash & Duff to my photography portfolio if they give me permission in March (wooo) and I want to work on the music side of photography such as photographing bands.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 11, 2008)

Name-Kensie
Age-16
Location- Mo hill, CA
Ethnicity- African, Danish, Isreali descent!
I go to Live Oak High School!
Yeah


----------



## landonsmother (Jan 11, 2008)

My name is *LISA*. *22* years old. *Maui, Hawaii *situated. It definitely is paradise. *Hyatt Regency Maui Resort & Spa *is the work place. I have a wonderful boyfriend named _Patrick_. We’ve been together for 4 years & 9 months & still growing strong. We’ve created a miracle named _Landon Jacob _who is now 26 months old. I am 100% *Filipino* but born & raised on Maui. I discovered *MAC* about almost 3 years ago. Got hooked on MAC a few months before they launched Rebel Rock. Ummm, what else? That’s all I can think of right now. LOL.


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Jan 11, 2008)

My name is Tamara and my second name (I got by baptism) is Aurelija, (Aurum=Gold, so...Goldie, haha) after my aunt.
I don't like how is Tamara pronounced in English, gives me the creeps.

I'm 21, student, from Split, Croatia.

I don't really like the reason why I got this name (at the time I was born, there were popular few songs with my name, and my mother was very trendy person 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). I like some names she was considering, but, meh, I got this and I think every name carries some kind of personality. (Yeah, I've been reading name meanings and did the numerology 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

I've got few nicks for my name, but the simplest ones are Tam, Tame or Tami (Tammy).


----------



## kristakamikaze (Jan 11, 2008)

Name: Krista
 Age:17
 Location:Willis, Michigan


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jan 12, 2008)

Nickname.Harley.
Real.Harrison.
Profession.Makeup Artist for MAC.
Age.19.


----------



## Moxy (Mar 23, 2008)

Name: *Staša* (similar to *Stacia*)
 Age: *21* 
 Location: *Ljubljana, Slovenia* (Most of people don't know where my country is, so for geographical orientation, Slovenia is surrounded by Italy, Austria, Hungary and Croatia - yep, those are my border countries!)
 Profession: Still studying (2 courses til I get my masters degree in Slovene language and literature AND English language and literature - I'm a linguist and I'll be doing translation, interpreting, correcting texts before they get published, I can even do columns or articles in newspapers/magazines...)
 Ethnicity: 100% Slovenian...I think! heehee


----------



## k.a.t (Mar 24, 2008)

*Name:* Katherin / Kat
*Age:* 16 
*Location:* London, England
*Profession:* um going to school lol
*Ethnicity:* Colombian yeah


----------



## Mairim (Mar 24, 2008)

*Name -* Miriam
*Age -* 26
*Location -* Bacelona, Spain
*Profession -* I'm working in an office


----------



## greeneyes81 (Mar 24, 2008)

Name: Courtney

Age: 26 (27 in May)

Location: Jersey City, NJ (in the ghettooooooooooo)

Occupation: relocation specialist for Moishe's Moving Systems (that's the fancy title for "sales"). hey, anyone moving?? let me know, i'll get you the good price 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Also manage a laundromat on the weekends.

Ethnicity: 1/2 Irish, 1/2 Italian (but i got all the irish looks - pale skin, freckles, green eyes, strawberry blonde hair)

Status: Single, just out of a 3 year relationship. live alone with the kitteh, Mimisaurus Rex.

I'm a devoted MAC fan, but occasionally i branch out to NARS, Chanel, and a few other brands. But, other than my MAC obsession, i'm a HUUUUUUUUGE horror movie fan, as well as a collector of movie memoribilia (mostly horror toys, but i pretend to be more diverse). I do all the usual stuff -- hanging out with my friends, boozin' it up at my favorite bar (Lucky 7's), causing general mayhem wherever i go.......what can i say, i'm a troublemaker. i love to cook, and am forever trying to feed my friends (which they happily accept). i'm a bit of a procrastinator, but somehow everything always gets done in the end.

*phew* i'm avoiding doing any actual work right now, can you tell?!?!? anyways, that's a little about me. and any Jersey girls who want to have a meetup and discuss MAC (and maybe even play with makeups!! WOO!!), PM me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm always looking to connect with other MAC fiends, cause then i don't feel so bad about my growing stash (my other friends just don't get it LOL)

oh, and the myspace:

MySpace.com - www.myspace.com/29333430


----------



## revinn (Mar 24, 2008)

Real Name: Samantha
Nickname: Sammi
Location: Nova Scotia, Canada
Profession: Full time high school student, work part time at Greco.
Ethnicity: Half Scottish, half Irish..it's extremely apparent.
Status: Extremely single.

I was recently accepted to Mount Saint Vincent University in Bedford, NS, in the Bachelor of Public Relations program, so that's exciting. I move out in the fall.


----------



## lovelyweapon (Mar 24, 2008)

Name: Rachel
Age: 20
Location: Miami, FL
Profession: Computer operator for my school board
Ethnicity: Dominican

A little more about me...
Favorite Vacation Area: Anywhere w/ my boyfriend!
How did you get into MAC: My best friend
Future Plans: Pharmacy school in less than a year, moving out and starting my future, and possibly marriage!


----------



## carolynanne (Mar 24, 2008)

Name: Carolyn
Age: 33
Location: Florida
Profession: SAHM
Ethnicity: Lebanese, German & Irish


----------



## Dana72 (Mar 24, 2008)

Name: Daniela 
Age: 36
Location: Cologne - Germany 
Profession: sales & marketing assistant (gastronomy)
Ethnicity: German


----------



## Kalico (Mar 24, 2008)

*Name: *Nikki 
*Age: *21
*Location: *Alberta, Canada
*Profession: *Student, Retail. Going into nursing
*Ethnicity: *Mutt. English, Polish, French, Maitee/Iriquois (<- You would never guess it)
*Status: *Another newly single girl here. =)


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Mar 24, 2008)

Name- Teri 
Age - 18
Location - Greenock, Scotland
Profession - Sales Assistant and Make Up Artistry Student
Ethnicity - Scottish


----------



## makeupgal (Mar 24, 2008)

My name is Amelia.  Yes, like Amelia Earhart and I get called Amelia Bedelia all the time (anyone familiar with the book series?)
Age: 39 (Ugh!)
Location: Tampa, Florida
Profession: President of a commercial cleaning company
Ethnicity: Cuban (like you can't tell)
Status: I'm married and have two kids:  my son will be 13 and my daughter will be 6 next month.

I was a M.A.C. artist for a year, then Chanel MA, then I started freelancing for Smashbox, Nars, Stila, and I can't even remember who else.  I also do makeup for weddings and I've done several photo shoots.

I hardly ever post here because I feel like I am so old compared to all the young girls here.  But now I want to start posting, but can't because of the gallery being down.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Go figure!

BTW, Feather cracked me up with her story about getting called "Leaf" and "Leather"  Too funny!  I think Feather is such a beautiful name!


----------



## NatalieMT (Mar 24, 2008)

Name: *Natalie*
Location: *Chester, NW England.*
Profession: I am a *student*, I did have a part time job at a grocery store until recently but I had to resign due to illness and not being reliable because I was stuck in bed feeling rubbish for weeks!
Ethnicity: I'm very much *English* but I do have many *Irish* and *Australian* relatives.


Favorite Vacation Area: Florida, I absolutely adore *Orlando*. Am moving there next year.
How did you get into MAC: *Just saw the counter* in a local department store one day. Had been having trouble finding a foundation that was a perfect match and MAC had so many shades I just had to go and look, then the obsession was born!
Future Plans: I would like to go on the get a *degree in either forensics or cosmetic science.*


----------



## Sushi. (Mar 24, 2008)

My name is Ashton and im 17 currently trying to get into college


----------



## bklynfemme (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm alexis


----------



## KittieSparkles (Mar 24, 2008)

*Name: *Rosie
*Age: *29
*Location: *Alexandria, Virginia, will be back in New York City in 3 weeks and 4 days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Profession: *Used to be a Financial Analyst for Ernst and Young woke up one day and decided that sitting behind a desk crunching numbers was not for me so I quit, went to cosmetology school became a Stylist and I have been having the time of my life. 
*Ethnicity: *Dominican
*Status: *Been with my fiance for 4 years going on 100 years


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Mar 24, 2008)

*Name*: Jessica Nicole...but I go by JESSIE!
*Age*: 21.  I'll be 22 in exactly 2 months!
*Location*: Born and raised in Albuquerque, New Mexico.  I absolutely love it!  Balloon Fiesta, 310 days of sunshine, mountains and beautiful sunsets!
*Profession*: I currently work at a call center as a representative for TiVo.  I take corporate calls and letters...I love my job!  I am getting through college.  I originally was going for a degree in criminology, but had a change of heart and a reality check...so now I'm going to do what I think I was put here for...and teach!  I love kids so much.  I love to learn too...so I'll be learning forever.  I would like to work with special education/special needs children.  We'll see where this world takes me.  I am also minoring in psych...it's my second baby.
*Ethnicity*: White (Dutch, Irish, Cherokee)/Hispanic...
Mama's hispanic, daddy's white.
*Status*: I currently live with my boyfriend of 2.5 years.  We met on our birthday...we have the same birthday!!  He's a year older than I.  We don't really talk too much about marriage, it may or may not come some day.  I know we want kids, so marriage first I suppose.  We're still young and dumb, but we love each other.  We adopted a dog her name is Bella.  She's the twinkle in my eye!


----------



## ShauntyXD (Mar 24, 2008)

*Name*: Shauntele. Everyone calls me Shaunty (got that nickname in kindergarten ROFL)
*Age*: 16
*Loca*l: Torontooooo
*Profession*: being an asshole teenager
*Ethnicity*: Afro- Canadian (Nigerian, Grenadian, Scottish, to be specific)
*Status*: single...damn


----------



## heartsarebound (Mar 25, 2008)

Name: Rachel
Age: 17
Location: Toronto, Ontario
Profession: Highschool Student
Ethnicity: Chinese


----------



## Ikara (Mar 25, 2008)

*Name*: Anna
*Age*: 24
*Loca*l: Barcelona, Spain
*Profession*: translator
*Ethnicity*: spanish caucasian
*Status*: living with my bf, getting married next year


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 26, 2008)

Name: Adina
Age: 22 (23 on Friday!)
Location: New York NY
Profession: Executive Assistant of Investment Management
Ethnicity: Russian American
Status: Dating the same doofus for 3.5 yrs now.


----------



## anjelik_dreamin (Mar 26, 2008)

Name: Jessica
Age: 18
Location: Melbourne, Victoria, Australia
Profession: University student studying a Bachelor of Arts/Bachelor of Commerce
Ethnicity: Aussie born, but my mum is Slovak and my father is a British born Welshman 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Status: Been with my bf for over a year.


----------



## Ms.Matashi (Mar 27, 2008)

Name: Natasha or Tasha for short
Age: 24 
Location: Columbus, GA
Profession: Student and Nanny
Ethnicity: African American and Native American
Status: Currently taken


----------



## captodometer (Mar 27, 2008)

*Name:* Nikkau
*Age:* 34
*Location:* Dunedin, New Zealand (expat American)
*Profession:* Public Health Epidemiologist; Veterinarian by actual degree: love the animals but think preventing human illness and disability is much more rewarding.  Currently working in small animal clinical medicine and lecturing to senior medical school students while I work on graduate degree
*Ethnicity:* African-American, about 75% Sub Saharan and 25% North African; but I seem to have become Indian or Fijian since moving to New Zealand
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*A little more about me...*want to learn how to play the bagpipes; love non-fiction books, love to travel: hope to take a couple of years off for round the world trip and work with Doctors Without Borders as I go


----------



## boudoirblonde (Mar 27, 2008)

Name: Alicia (pronounced uh-lee-sha), or Ali for short 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Age: 20
Location: Perth, Western Australia
Profession: Im studying towards a Bachelor of Commerce degree, specialising in Marketing. Im also about to start a make-up artistry course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ethnicity: uhh, I hate when people ask this... Australian?

I've been dating my current boy for 2 years, his 24. His "the one" haha

A little more about me...
Favorite Vacation Area: I like to go somewhere different every time, next on my list are; New York, LA, Hong Kong & Tokyo
How did you get into MAC: By an AMAZING MA on a photo shoot
Future Plans: Become a brand/marketing manager for either a fashion or cosmetic company


----------



## goodbyexxkitty (Mar 27, 2008)

Name: Lindsay
Age: 19
Location: Georgia
Profession: Esthetics student
Ethnicity: Scottish/English/Native American


----------



## Sanayhs (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi there! I'm Samantha. No, not Sam, Samantha. I'm 21, I live in Nova Scotia, I'm a part time waitress looking for more work and I've had the same geeky boyfriend for about 16 months.


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Mar 29, 2008)

Name: Amy
Age: 17 years old
Location: Martha's Vineyard
Profession: Junior at MVRHS
Ethnicity: Half Italian and Polish
Status: Single/Prom dateless 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but I do have a boy that I might ask!

Future Plans: Go to college for Photography and cooking. I'm hoping to open a bakery called "Amy's cupcake castle and dessert bar!" you can decorate cupcakes, brownies, cookies and cannolis!
About Me:
I was born on Martha's vineyard and I love this place, even if there is no mall, target or mac! I have a passion cooking, photography, music and Makeup/fashion. I went to Spain with some of my spanish class in February, I fell in love with Madrid.I found mac threw a Macy's at my grandma's house, The Ma who helped was so nice and even My mom loved him!


----------



## Winnie (Mar 29, 2008)

*Name:* Winnie 
*Age:* 21
*Location:* Birmingham, UK
*Profession:* Art History Student, final year! I Want to go into advertising of some sort after uni, possibly do some courses at London College of Fashion. Who knows?
*Ethnicity:* Cantonese (parents both from Hong Kong)
*Favorite Vacation Area:* Paris, Hong Kong and spending days in London. New York and Hong Kong trips planned for this summer! 
*How did you get into MAC:* Casually browsing in Selfridges and buying my first ever eyeshadow in shimmermoss....I've been hooked ever since.


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 29, 2008)

My name is Bibi (pronounced BB).


----------

